# Is Melo playing better by trying to play worse?



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> In case you haven’t looked at the WP numbers for 2010-11, after three games, Carmelo Anthony is a “star”. Yesterday, Andres Alvarez offered an explanation for Melo’s improvement. As the following story explains (and this is what Andres said at Nerd Numbers in its entirety), maybe Melo is better because he is trying not to be good. Yes, it is great story.
> 
> 
> > Player Position G GS MP WP48 Wins
> ...


http://dberri.wordpress.com/2010/11/03/is-melo-playing-better-by-trying-to-play-worse/


----------

